# Basic Programme giving Error



## dharmil007 (May 27, 2010)

HeLLo i m new to C & trying to learn it.
i Wrote a programme but when it runs it givese the values as GARBAGE values.
i Dont know why ??
So can pls anybody gimme a solution


```
/*The distance between 2 cities {in km.} is input through 
the Keyboard.WAP to convert & print thsi distance in meters, 
feets, inches & centimeters*/
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
void main ()
{
	float cm, km, ft, inch, mtr;
	clrscr ();
	printf ("\nEnter Distance {in km} between 2 cities\n");
	scanf ("\n%f", &km);
	printf ("\nThe distance between 2 cities is %fkm",km);
	mtr = 1000.0*km;
	ft = 3280.8399*km;
	cm = 100000.0*km;
	inch = 39370.0787*km;
	printf ("\nThe Convertsion of km to diff units\nMETER = %f\nFEET = %f\nCentiMeter = %f\niNChEs = %f", &mtr, &ft, &cm, &inch);
	getch ();
}
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

scanf ("\n%f", &km);
Remove the "\n" in this line. Write as:
scanf ("%f", &km);
 
Also:
Don't use Turbo C++, Use MinGW instead as compiler, Geany as IDE
Use int main() and return 0 instead of void main(), main() should always return int in  standard C
Don't use clrscr() and getch() or anything which relates to conio.h
Ignore the above if you are more interested in marks than learning.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

Please read this too.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 16, 2010)

Regarding C++ style of programming, learnt it from the creator himself! I am greatly influenced by his website for some time.

*www2.research.att.com/~bs/bs_faq2.html


----------

